# Need some advice



## dodron1324

My wife was a Christian before we met, I came to find god through her and we attended church every Sunday and prayed together, she often admitted that she was more versed in understanding meaning when it came to the bible as she had more experience, and when god was talking. She went through episodes of labeling me abusive for various things like asking her to pick up after herself etc. She recently threw me and my son out of the house and wanted a separation after saying I was never allowed to leave her. She allows me to see our daughter, I still go to our church just by myself at a different time, I don't believe she is going though. I recently asked her why she was not wearing her wedding ring anymore and her response was to watch the movie Bruce almighty, I watched it and asked her if she was referencing the part about can't change someones free will as she is more versed in it. She then proceeded to sigh and tell me that she shouldn't have to explain and that I should pray on it. I asked about a ring and i'm just confused why instead of telling me she referenced a movie instead. 

I'm so confused.


----------



## SunnyT

She's nuts. You know it.


----------



## Bonkers

Stop asking her questions. It's weak and besides you won't get any useful answers. 

Oh, and grow a set. It's not as difficult as you think it's going to be and you'll save yourself a lifetime of pain.


----------



## sokillme

She sounds bipolar. What about your in-laws? Your pastor? Tell them what is going on. Also check your phone bill. Lots and lots of Christians have affairs.


----------



## Diana7

Have you got any mature Christian guys in your church you can talk to about this? 
What she is doing is not right for a Christian. Its hard to tell if she is just very high maintenance or what, but unless she tells you what is wrong how are you supposed to know? 
To be honest you shouldn't have moved out when she asked you. She had no reason to do that as far as I can see. 
You mention your son, does that mean this is a second marriage? Whose house is it?


----------



## dodron1324

Diana7 said:


> Have you got any mature Christian guys in your church you can talk to about this?
> What she is doing is not right for a Christian. Its hard to tell if she is just very high maintenance or what, but unless she tells you what is wrong how are you supposed to know?
> To be honest you shouldn't have moved out when she asked you. She had no reason to do that as far as I can see.
> You mention your son, does that mean this is a second marriage? Whose house is it?



No this is first marriage, um my name was going to be on the lease the Monday following her leaving me. Most Christians have said what she is doing snt rifht


----------



## MJJEAN

She's a nut. Coo-coo for Cocoa Puffs. Get a lawyer and file for divorce and 50/50 custody.


----------



## dodron1324

She ended up telling me there was no significance and that shes just waiting the 12 months to file for divorce.


----------



## Bonkers

dodron1324 said:


> She ended up telling me there was no significance and that shes just waiting the 12 months to file for divorce.


Oh, well at least she's keeping you informed. That's very considerate of her.


----------



## Sukisue1234

In the movie Bruce almighty the deal is Bruce is so fixated on career and prestige matters and himself that he let's everything in his relationship go with his girlfriend and hardly even misses the things he supposed to do in a relationship, hes neglected to put their relationship in an important forefront like he should till shes left him, thy is wht Bruce almighty is abt and how he finally gets it and becomes the man he should be,,


----------



## MattMatt

Zombie thread, now closed down.


----------

